# Is this co : The Art Materials Company, Greenhills Rd., Tallaght still in business?



## Willowchase (11 May 2012)

I wonder does anybody know if The Art Materials Company with an address on Greenhills Rd., Tallaght is still in business.

A couple of items have been missing from my last two orders (out of stock), last order at the end of March. Unfortunately, I have received no response to my last emails and when I try to ring I am passed immediately to their mailbox which will not take my message as it is full.

The amount of money involved is not very much but it is a pity as their prices were/are very competitive. 

If anyone has any information regarding this company I would appreciate it.


----------



## Willowchase (12 May 2012)

Thanks Cashier, will try to look into it tomorrow (later today)


----------



## Willowchase (14 May 2012)

Is there some trick to searching the CRO site. I have made a number of attempts at entering the company name plus the address, then company name only but the search fails on each occasion.

As a matter of interest the website is still up and open for business.  If they are still in business their customer support service appears to be sadly lacking. If they have gone out of business.........?

Either way I would advise against using them based on my experience.


----------



## TheShark (15 May 2012)

Try www.cashiq.ie instead all companies and directors are listed there,you can log in with a google account.


----------



## RonanC (15 May 2012)

cashier said:


> The CRO list two companies with the same name and business address, one is listed as ceased the other normal, don't know what it means.



They are both registered Business Names (Trading Names). The 1st one was registered by an individual and ceased trading for whatever reason, looks like it is due to the 2nd one being registered by a body corporate (limited company). This is quiet common. A business name cannot be transfered between a person and a company. One must cease before a new one can be registered.

So to find the ownership of this Business Name, you need to be searching the one with Business Number: 354611. This will give you the name of the Limited Company who "own" the trading name. Then search this Company to find the directors/shareholders.


----------



## Willowchase (17 May 2012)

Thanks TheShark and RonanC. Have been away for the last few days.

 Found them on the CRO site. 

The fact that their website seems open to take orders still, tried it earlier and was able to complete to point of payment, but they are still not responding to emails and are uncontactable by phone, seems to me to be something that should be reported to someone - but to whom?

I'm afraid they may be taking orders, posting on what's in stock but not ordering in further stock leaving the customer short. Unfortunately their website does not indicate whether an iterm is in stock or not.


----------



## scurran (1 Jun 2012)

Looks like you were right to be concerned, I placed an order with this company last week. The delivery was very swift but the rest was all down hill from there. I ordered approx 22 items from these guys but they substituted 17 items for different products or brands and as you know when you work with art materials it is very important to work with the materials you need. Three items were completely missing from the order, but I was still charged for them and not even a cover note to explain. 

I sent two emails to their customer service....no reply and like you, cannot get through on the phone. I even went down to the new address, listed on their web, in KCR Business Estate and no one their even heard of them. So much for their guarantee of customer satisfaction on their web site. Does anyone know who this can be reported to, this company must not be able to trade under these conditions.


----------



## cxloe (1 Jun 2012)

I ordered from these on the 25th of April, I only spent €13 on a few polychromos and graphite pencils. My order was processing since the 26th and the money was deducted from my account. I haven't received my order since, I emailed them with no reply and I've tried calling them several times but all I've gotten is a full mailbox message. I honestly think this is just a scam with their cheap prices. 

Needs to be reported to somewhere. The page is a google adverts result and quite obviously this is happening to a lot of people, only wish I heard this before ordering.


----------



## scurran (1 Jun 2012)

I do know that if you order with your Visa card, Visa will in some cases refund the cost of the transaction (most purchases are insured with Visa). You have to show that the order was never filled etc.I have decided to go down this route but I would also like to become a thorn in this companies side and report them. Just need to find out who to report this to. 

I have always dealt with an English based art supply company (Jacksons Art Supplies) and never once had a problem, absolutely excellent to deal with. I only gave this company a chance because with the recession and all, I thought I would spend my money with an Irish company. What a joke!


----------



## dano (7 Jun 2012)

We were sent incorrect items and had no response to frequent emails and  telephone calls (to the number with the full mailbox that doesn't take  messages any more). In the end we sent a registered letter to the  address on the website and also to the Ltd company who own Art Materials  (which I researched online):

Joseph Kavanagh / Elaine Whyte Kavanagh, Liquid Amber Ltd, 4 Walnut View, Brookwood, Rathfarnham, Dublin 16

We also cc'd to our credit card company Retail Dispute Department.

A few days later we got a refund for the item that they had not sent and  were told we could keep the incorrect items that had been sent.

A solution but only after getting a bit serious in our approach (and  incurring the cost of registered letters)....We won't be using them  again.

We got the correct item from the Cork Art Supplies who were very available on the phone and very helpful...


----------



## Chimney (8 Jun 2012)

Well now I feel like I just got conned as well.

I received my order which is wrong. It clearly seems like they take it upon themselves to switch up the order if an item is out of stock, with out any kind of notification.


----------



## qstom (28 Jun 2012)

Awww I'm afraid I've been conned by this company as well.
I've ordered on the 4th of June, and the status on the web still reminds "processing".
I've been calling for two weeks now, left messages on the phone, sent emails.. but nobody bothers to answer/reply.

100£ wasted... as i payed by Debit card.. 

Did anybody ordered from the UK ? how long did it take?

Thanks for all the info by the way.


----------



## qstom (2 Jul 2012)

dano said:


> We were sent incorrect items and had no response to frequent emails and  telephone calls (to the number with the full mailbox that doesn't take  messages any more). In the end we sent a registered letter to the  address on the website and also to the Ltd company who own Art Materials  (which I researched online):
> 
> Joseph Kavanagh / Elaine Whyte Kavanagh, Liquid Amber Ltd, 4 Walnut View, Brookwood, Rathfarnham, Dublin 16
> 
> ...



Hi Dano, thanks for sharing your experience. I know it might sound a bit cheeky, but.. is there any way you tell me what you wrote on the letter? I've never done something like this, and since your worked well with this people.. I'd like to write a similar letter to your..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mheng3000 (19 Jul 2012)

Just to chime in here, I ordered 40 art pens from The Art Materials Company in October of 2011 and received 9, with a note saying the other 31 would come soon.  As you can guess, nothing has arrived and no communication whatsoever in response to my repeated emails, calls, and a letter.  

Dano, thanks for the address.  I'll try sending them a letter.  If I'm in that area, I might have to give them a visit!

Joseph Kavanagh / Elaine Whyte Kavanagh, Liquid Amber Ltd, 4 Walnut View, Brookwood, Rathfarnham, Dublin 16


----------



## Lingua (7 Sep 2012)

I ordered art materials from theartmaterials.com in tallaght  in 2009. The total of the order was €178. They arrived duly but had 3 items missing with a scrawled note saying'to follow'. My emails were replied to by 'joe' who kept saying they were on the way.. They never arrived. Then in 2011 I needed a large supply and opted for the art materials.com instead of cork art because of the wider variety,  hoping my bad experience had been just a once off. I was wrong. This time my order was €156 and this time 5 items were missing . On both occasions 'joe' refused to send me a receipt, only sending me an invoice.
This time he ignored all my emails . As I couldn't find out any details about the company I told him in my last email he had lost not only 1 customer but an entire art community as I lwould spread the word.
Well done to Dano for outing Joseph  kavanagh . People like him should not be allowed to continue operating a business.    Is this not breach of contract.?
For art supplies, Corkart are one of the best with good customer service although supplies are limited. In England, SAA is  very good.


----------



## RedRabbit (25 Oct 2012)

Art Material company are the worst art company I have ever had the misfortune of dealing with. Enticed by the prices I placed an order online and had a similar experience to the ones already mentioned. I am still waiting for my refund, and it has been 4 months. 

Cork Arts Supplies are an absolute pleasure to deal with. I've dealt with them over a dozen times now and I ALWAYS have received my order next day. If they are out of a product I have been contacted, and it has been removed from my order. I'm not charged for it/sent a random replacement like art material company.


----------



## Leo (30 Oct 2012)

RedRabbit said:


> Cork Arts Supplies are an absolute pleasure to deal with.


 
Any connection here? First time posters with glowing recommendations are generally treated with suspicion.


----------



## newport2 (30 Oct 2012)

Leo said:


> Any connection here? First time posters with glowing recommendations are generally treated with suspicion.


 
I'll second his/her opinion, I've always found Cork Art Supplies a pleasure to deal with. Kennedy's, Cormican's and KM Evans too.

Dealt with ArtMaterialCo once before, ended up getting my money back through VISA.


----------

